# Neap tide-stay at the house?



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

How does the neap tide (coming this weekend) affect the pompano fishing? It seems to shut everything else down, but I was curious what you guys think as far as surf fishing is concerned?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>

<NOWRAP><H1>_Doc's Perspective on Neap Tides_</H1>

<HR>

The books all say that the fishing will be poor during neap tides. The articles you read in "Field and Stream", "Florida Sportsman", "Outdoor Life", and all the other fishing magazines proclaim that fishing is generally worst during periods of little tidal flow. I, myself, issue a weekly proclamation to that effect. . . 

Why is it then, that a grown man, with presumably better sense, gets up at four o'clock in the morning - knowing that there will be neap tides that day - to go fishing? It defies all logic. But illogical as it may seem, I did just that last Saturday morning. 

I don't quite know what got into me. Maybe it was the heat. Maybe it was the long Labor Day weekend. Maybe it was just plain stupidity. In any case, after cancelling a trip to the barrier islands on account of poor tides, I got up bright and early Saturday morning and headed for the front beaches. 

Surprisingly, there were quite a few mullet astir during the wee hours; and that was enough to give me just the false optimism I needed to keep my casting arm going. Topwater MirrOlures, Zara Spooks, Boone Spinadas, Devil's Horses, Spoons - the Johnson Sprite, Sidewinder, Mr. Champ, even a Li'l Cleo, I tried 'em all. Jigs - White, Yellow, Chartreuse, Black, and the exotics - hot pink, white with hot pink firetail - I tried those too. You name it, I tossed it. . . 

After a couple of hours, it became a challenge just to see if I could even catch a single fish. I resorted to the tried and true, dependables. I dredged the bottom slowly with a silver Johnson Sprite. I bounced a Sparkle Beetle off the bottom ever so enticingly. All brought the same results: absotively nothing, nichts, nada. Oh, I did snag a large piece of Saran Wrap that provided a momentary thrill. That doesn't count though, does it? 

A couple of hours later, I cursed and grumbled and moaned as I headed for shore. It was another one of those days. This time though, I really should have known better. And if you enjoyed similar results the last time you tried fishing on a neap tide, you should have known better too. . . </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Last time I pompano fished on a neap tide we caught 73! That was back during cobia season!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

For me fishing or diving is the best *"when I can go."* So I go when I can no matter what the tide doing. Now if you are one of the lucky ones that fishes all the time and can pick your days, then by all means, stay at the house when the water is not moving.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

When you're talking about tides, you're talking about water movement. At the beach, there's surf/wind to create a current even if the tide is neap. If it's flat calm it probably won't be the best bite, but if there's some wind and surf, the tide won't really matter. Good luck.

-Jason


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with the above......I also never let a tide keep me from fishing. I may know that I don't have the chance at catching anything.......but I'm out of the dang house!


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

On a scale of one to ten it's a 3. Sure, you can catch something on even on a horrible day, but all in all I use those weekends for chores. I usually wait until the tide height is at least 1.4.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I went out Sunday night which I guess was during the neap tide. Absolutely no waves or ripples. The surface of the Gulf was like a pond. Caught 50,000 catfish and then hooked two slot reds. I go when I can go and sometimes the Lord blesses. 



I'm hoping to go Wednesday afternoon. Anyone ever fished a cold snap like this at the beach? I'd love to hear how you did. I'm not expecting much.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *joe bag o donuts (10/28/2008)*I went out Sunday night which I guess was during the neap tide. Absolutely no waves or ripples. The surface of the Gulf was like a pond. Caught 50,000 catfish and then hooked two slot reds. I go when I can go and sometimes the Lord blesses.
> 
> I'm hoping to go Wednesday afternoon. Anyone ever fished a cold snap like this at the beach? I'd love to hear how you did. I'm not expecting much.


 I think the tide does play a big part in the amount of fish you hook. To fast a tide will also hurt you. Tim and I went yesterday with tide condition zero no movement. But we were able to catch 6 flounders with 3 of them keepers. I think bait presentation is most important. But I will amitt a out going slow tide is the best for us to catch flounder. You will also need to use a smaller pound test leader with no tide, clearer water the fish have the advantage. Good luck and go no matter what tide we are having . Something is always biting. Gene


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're on the beach during a neap tide, just fish through it. If the fish aren't biting; just observe Nature.



The neap tide is more noticeable up the rivers and creeks. There is a large movement of water for a very short period of time. During this water movement, the fish will 'turn on'. Before and after not so good. Be there with a line in the water. JMHO C2


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

73 pompano? You must have been fishing the jetties. That's one heckuva day.


----------



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

what's the definition of a neap tide?


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

neap= near equal as possible. Little diff. Between high and low resulting in little current


----------

